

Google Buzz -- and you thought Facebook had privacy issues? - aresant
http://blogs.computerworld.com/15559/google_buzz_and_you_thought_firefox_had_privacy_issues

======
rbrcurtis
I made a "hello world" sort of buzz post as soon as I got it a few days ago.
Last night I looked at my public google profile
([http://www.google.com/profiles/<username>](http://www.google.com/profiles/<username>))
and was shocked to see that my buzz post was shown on there. Yes, I allowed
that first post to be "public", but its not immediately clear how public that
actually is. I had assumed that it meant public to all of my buzz followers
but apparently it meant public to the entire world.

~~~
jamesjyu
The meaning of public on any social network nowadays pretty much always means
public to the entire world.

------
djg
So the author opts-in to share her location information, then complains that
Google is compromising her privacy when Buzz uses that information?

~~~
frognibble
Not only did the author opt-in, there's also a way to opt-out. There's a big X
next to the location on the compose form. Clicking the X removes the location.

------
rsclarke
I'm still waiting to get Buzz enabled so I'm not sure on this, but is there an
option for per 'buzz' use of location data? I could see good use for the odd
occasion of "meet me here" message with the data added. Even better if it knew
the recipients location and they could be provided with a route on how to get
there!

------
nomoresecrets
The url itself is quite odd (firefox instead of facebook).

